# Has anyone ever created a dog potty area on a patio??



## versed88 (May 18, 2011)

Hey, everyone! I need some creative ideas. I'm moving into a new condo that only has a patio for an outdoor area. It's a decent size...big enough to have a dog area and have a BBQ and outdoor seating area. My quandry is that it is all concrete. I would love to be able to create a potty area for Libby, my 2 1/2 year old 90lb golden retriever. I really don't want to have to break up the concrete to lay down sod for a potty area. Has anyone made one before?? If so, I'd love some ideas or to see pics if you have any.

I've looked online and there are some that look feasible, like the porch potty. I like that it has sprinklers and a drainage system. But, I really would like a bigger area for her...like 6 or 8 sq feet. And, I think that I can probably make something along the lines of what I want for about the same $250 price or less.

Any ideas?? I'm so open. Go!!!


----------



## dantero (Feb 2, 2011)

If you built a raised bed you could plant it with grass, if you want a grassy area without breaking up the concrete. You'd have to do some reading online to see how deep the bed would need to be for the grass to grow, I'm thinking 6-12 inches. However, if it's mainly for pottying, I don't know that I'd even try to keep grass, since the urine will probably kill it. Another option would be that fake grass, but you would need some way to deodorize the area on a regular basis, and preferably hose it off.

What about just getting a kids wading pool, and putting wood shavings in it, then teaching her to use it? Basically a large litterbox. The edges would provide a clear visual for her as far as being in the pool for pottying, vs outside of it. It can be scooped on a regular basis, and the shavings dumped into a garbage bag and the pool sanitized as needed.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I am in this exact same situation as I will be moving from my house with a large yard to an apartment with no yard. We are counting on coming up with a "potty patch" for the patio/deck so we can let them out to potty there. Ours are 40 pounds and 28 pounds so hopefully a solution would be similar. I am considering the fake grass solution over anything else. I am wondering if one could buy some fake turf and a liner for a large dog crate as a bottom (water proof) - and lay the fake grass inside the liner and frequently hose off the fake grass? I'm not sure how much that would be or how practical but it is on my "brain storming" list.


----------

